# Dog not drinking in hot weather



## mcmahon1985 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I've got a 2yr old beagle collie cross, obviously these past few weeks its been absolutely scorching. Where I live in macclesfield its hit 23c + 

I've noticed that just over past couple of days, my dog hasn't really drank that much & doesn't seem interested but he's still eating normally. I regularly cool him off when he gets hot by giving him a cool shower & always keep a few bottles of water chilled in the fridge for him.

Any ideas why he's not drinking hardly plz???


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Has he had high water content food items? If you have been giving ice cubes, frozen things, wet food for example he may not drink as much. Same if he has been licking his coat dry after a good soaking, or even drinking water from the hose pipe lol

Also I find that once they get passed a certain point of warmth, they don't really seem interested in anything much including drink, so it's important not to let them get to that point and to keep them cool


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have the same issue with my cat Pooh and since he is eating both wet and dry food I'm kinda worried


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It depends on your dog and I'd only do it as a very short tem measure, but if I feel My dog is not drinking enough in very hot weather, I put a small amount of milk in with the water and it works for me. I empty it and change it for clean water after they have drunk, of course, or it may go sour.

I don't do it often, but my old dog had heat stroke a couple of years ago and that was very very scarey.

It's important with very exuberant dogs not to let them get exhausted in this weather. I have upped my beach walks this week and also walked them much earlier (I'm done by 9:30). No second walks. Just lots of lying around the garden and some brain games.

Tomorrow I am not on the beach, but will mostly be lead walking, again fairly early in the morning.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

mcmahon1985 said:


> & always keep a few bottles of water chilled in the fridge for him.
> 
> Any ideas why he's not drinking hardly plz???


Water and food should really be at room temperature when eaten/drunk.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

El Cid said:


> Water and food should really be at room temperature when eaten/drunk.


According to...?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cold water is ok but don't give it straight after exercise or feeding, its not good for the stomach. Dogs cool down quicker on the head, so when he comes in from a walk and he seems hot, just sponge some water on his neck and head then let him rest. Only give room temperature water.


----------



## Cottydogs (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to have problems keeping my 13 year old Lurcher hydrated. I now add either a splash of tomato juice, or a couple of teaspoons of natural yoghurt to about 250ml. water, and she empties the dish every time.


----------



## mcmahon1985 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the really helpful comments, atm he's just on dry food as he's gone off having anything tinned lately. Also as other users have said i'm also done with walks by 8:00 at the very outside, then its a quick leg stretch in the afternoon for about 20-30 mins & then nothing till after 7pm at earliest to let it cool off sufficiently.

Pud just sleeps atm a lot, not interested in playing like normal he's very energetic but he isn't bothered whilst its this hot:yikes:


----------

